# Cotton mouth



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got this one 10 min ago one shot at about 8 meters


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good shootin'! Bust everyone of those cantankerous mothers you see.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet kill shot


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting...gotta love the Linatex bands for the long lift of shooting..Good hard hitting punch...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good going, Ghost!!! I really dislike cottonmouths ... had some bad experiences and near misses with some as a youngster.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good going, Ghost!!! I really dislike cottonmouths ... had some bad experiences and near misses with some as a youngster.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I have also had some close calls as have a few dogs I have had ending up with a pumpkin head afterwards.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol I don't know how I posted in Charles post.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice shot.

Got rattle snakes out West here. And they're coming out for the summer. Have been practicing my "head shots".


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> Got rattle snakes out West here. And they're coming out for the summer. Have been practicing my "head shots".


Yep, saw a beauty a few days ago. The Mojave Greens out here can be nasty !

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess folks in East Texas are just blessed. You can find both Rattlers and Cotton Mouths there.

I'm waiting for the inevitable "what did it taste like". I say there are some things you just don't eat.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I guess folks in East Texas are just blessed. You can find both Rattlers and Cotton Mouths there.
> 
> I'm waiting for the inevitable "what did it taste like". I say there are some things you just don't eat.


Actually folks do eat rattlers from here in the far west and in Texas ... I have not had the privilege yet ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I eat rattle snakes and cotton mouths but gotten mouths some are good some are nasty I think it comes from what they have been feeding on.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Those buggers can be really aggressive at times. Had one chasing me once when I lived in VA.... I didn't realize how fast I could paddle!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anybody seen anything like this about rattlesnakes? This came from the Living Alongside Wildlife website, but I have been hearing this for a couple of years now. Don't know how much truth is in it, but feral hogs are rampant, and becoming quite a problem. They have invented a feeder that feeds the hogs by detecting their grunts. It is only supposed to work with grunting hogs and not other animals. *It feeds the hogs poison feed. *Interesting, whether true or not. Me and my dog haven't encountered any rattlers yet this year, but I am on the lookout. We definitely have lots of them in Georgia.

*True or not, use extreme caution with these Muthas'!*

SSS

In the past few months, I've received the following e-mail (or some similar version) several times. Generally, the scene is set in Texas (Coleman), but recently the location was switched to Georgia (Ohoopee River, Vidalia, or Lyons).

"We have killed 57 rattlesnakes on two separate ranches this year. 24 @South bend & 33 @ Murray , since mid May. Not one has buzzed! We provoked one fair sized boy with a stick and he coiled & struck at the stick a couple of times before he buzzed up and rattled. The purpose of this explanation is that I have been hearing the same from fellow ranchers and hunters in regards to the lack of warning with rattlesnakes.  

I had lunch with a friend today and he offered a theory about the fact that these bugs aren't rattling anymore. He raised pigs for years and reported that when he would hear a rattlesnake buzzing in the sow pen, the sows would bee line to it and fight over the snake. For the uninformed, pigs love to eat rattlesnakes. Therefore, the theory is they are ceasing to rattle to avoid detection, since there are plenty of pigs roaming the countryside. "


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Lol I don't know how I posted in Charles post.


No problem ... I just fixed it ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Has anybody seen anything like this about rattlesnakes? This came from the Living Alongside Wildlife website, but I have been hearing this for a couple of years now. Don't know how much truth is in it, but feral hogs are rampant, and becoming quite a problem. They have invented a feeder that feeds the hogs by detecting their grunts. It is only supposed to work with grunting hogs and not other animals. *It feeds the hogs poison feed. *Interesting, whether true or not. Me and my dog haven't encountered any rattlers yet this year, but I am on the lookout. We definitely have lots of them in Georgia.
> *True or not, use extreme caution with these Muthas'!*
> 
> SSS
> ...


The state of Florida hires trappers to come into state parks and trap and kill hogs but they are not allowed to keep them they put them in in a big hole and bury them

I was checking feeders one day and walked all-around the feeder when I went to leave I had a rattlesnake start rattle ing I had walked all over the top of him need less to say I brought him home but I have also heard them stopping rattling because because of that.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Joe. I have eaten plenty of rattle snake. If the batter is good the snake is good


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

this is pretty BA. living in the city my opportunities for hunting nasties is nil. awesome shot!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here one I got about a year ago they get big


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here one I got about a year ago they get big


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

We used to have a lot of copper heads in southern Ohio...they have a particular smell which is a warning that Mr. NoShoulders is out and about. Dogs especially get bit by them commonly, while mostly non fatal it sure ruins the day for man or beast. My nephew was bitten by a cotton mouth, unpleasant to say the least but recoverable since he had no hypersensitivity reaction.

Nice shot with a nice shooter! In northern CA we had some big timber rattlers...I mean big. I'd see them crossing the road sometimes and swerve to mash their head with my car tire. I got pretty good and had some nice hat bands I made from the skins and enjoyed bacon fried rattlesnake segments besides....and rattles for my hat. Dunno if cotton mouths are as good as timber rattler to fry up with bacon. Skin and gut the snake...wash well, cut into five inch segments, fry it up...right good. Segments in the middle were about 2 inches in diameter, meaty. At least you got a hat band (if you dig snake skins) out of that nice sized Mr. NoShoulders!

When I was in the high adventure shop biz I ran guided trips to a lot of venues, one was the Okeefenokee Swamp National Reserve near the GA/FL border..a marvelous place...canoe trails only...wood platforms on which to pitch a tent overnight...the swamp water was potable and made a very nice pot of coffee. Gators galore. Rattle snakes bigger fatter than your wrist. We couldn't dispatch any of them however, all wildlife was protected. But I couldn't help but think how nice one of those skins would look on my wall and how tasty the things would be fried up and how nice one of those four inch or five inch rattles would be inlaid in my walking stick.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Just found this Picture at thelizardlog.wordpress.com









Dr. Sean Graham does his best to become an internet sensation by holding a cottonmouth safely out of striking range while using the standard forced perspective method so that it appears to be of monstrous size. However, this snake is actually only a little over 3 ft. long. The camera really does add a few pounds.

All the best,

Luke


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

I live in Australia ...mate u name it we got it ..I had a run in with a tiger snake almost got my brothers foot in the middle of the bush no help no phone service and unfortunately no shooter won't make the same mistake twice


----------

